# Awesome Twiggs county club !!  WE ARE NOW FULL!!



## camotoy (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks to those who have looked at our club and to those who have joined   we are now full for 2013/2014

thanks 
kerry


grunt and strut hunting club is adding 400+ acres to our lease and need 4 to 5 more dependable members.
 We had a 160 1/8th gross buck killed off club last year and hunter is in shoot out ,several 140's and 150's have been killed over the years See web site gruntandstrutclub.com and check out the pics


The lease is on the Jones/Twiggs county line just outside of Macon, Georgia off of Highway 57 2 miles from Gordon and will be 2040+ acres of prime deer country. 800+ of bow only.  The land consists of 4-14 year old planted pine with hard wood bottoms and fingers filled with white oaks, muscadines, and persimmons.  The fingers filter up from large bottoms into the pines.

There are 10 one+acre food plots and over 30 smaller food plots that have been established with travel routes in mind. There is roughly 3000 acres of QDM clubs in the surrounding area.

Roads are maintained to allow access to most of the property without an ATV.

We maintain over 50+ community stands including single, double, ground blinds and tower stands that are first come first serve. If it's your stand or a community stand, you will have multiple opportunities to "Get A Shot" at a good deer. Pin in and pin out at each gate, Primitive camp with 2 room cabin wired for generator and room for campers

Family membership $1200 includes wife and kids 
total members will be 22
lots of deer and turkeys and a hog every now and then


The club is a diversified group of hunters from young to mature, with and without children.We have several out of state members from Fla and Tennessee.We welcome anybody in to the club as long as they dont mind working hard in off season to make deer season a memorable 1 for all!!

Pm me for ?'s or give me a call
kerry 478 256 1516


----------



## camotoy (Apr 11, 2013)

thanks for all who PMed me and the phone calls  all have been answered   dont miss out on a great club!!


----------



## camotoy (Apr 12, 2013)

couple of folks asked about some sheds I found this year here is a pic of a few of them, found 8 total this year.these are a few of the good 1's


----------



## camotoy (Apr 13, 2013)

went to club today and put out 300#s of minerals and took a few pics


----------



## camotoy (Apr 13, 2013)

few more   this is only a few of the 40 +  food plots we have!!!


----------



## camotoy (Apr 15, 2013)

I have had a great no# of phone calls and will be showing the club thursday ,friday and sunday of this week. A few out state guys said I should post my thoughts on out of state members. We cater to any member out of state in that we do not require them to come to work days unless they just want to,with gas prices the way they are we let them save it to come hunt. Any member could come site unseen pin into a stand and have a good chance at a good buck or atleast see deer.We have over 50 club stands many are condos with 2 office chairs in each 1  we even have 1 with 5 chairs in to bring the whole family.We have a great club all members will help any out of state members anyway they can. 

thanks again to all I have talked to looking forward to meeting a few new mwmbers soon.

kerry


----------



## camotoy (Apr 19, 2013)

showing the club Sat 4/20 and Sun 4/21  if anybody else wants to check it out. I have 2 new members and looking for 3 maybe 4 more 

thanks 
kerry
478 256 1516


----------



## camotoy (Apr 23, 2013)

still looking for a few good members   can show club any afternoon after 4 or anytime on weekends.

thanks for looking 
kerry


----------



## camotoy (Apr 28, 2013)

still need a few good members !!!! COME AND TAKE A LOOK

THANKS 
KERRY


----------



## bucktrucker (Apr 28, 2013)

Had the pleasure to meet this guy . This is a great area for someone looking for a really good club . Good luck filling your spots


----------



## camotoy (Apr 29, 2013)

thanks bucktrucker!  

We have 10 mineral sites running with cams on a few  here are a few bucks to be watching


----------



## handfull (Apr 29, 2013)

Looked at property last week - great looking property with all the right ingredients.  These guys put a ton of work into the property and it shows - lots of great looking food plots. Don't think you can go wrong with this club.  Lots of room per hunter, too!


----------



## mporter (Apr 29, 2013)

I've been a member of this club for 2 years.  The best I have ever been a member of.  I promise you will work hard, have lots of fun and have a very good chance a killing a nice deer.  You will see plenty of deer.  It is also a great place to take a child hunting.  Plenty of condo stands.  Great group of members.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (May 2, 2013)

I'm interested if you have any spots left. Never been in a club before. Do you allow stands for archery? Are there any dove fields? Thanks--Jared


----------



## camotoy (May 2, 2013)

yes we have a few spots left and you can put up stands anywhere you want. This is a great club with great members who would help you out with any thing you need as being a new member.  We do plan on having a dove field on our big power line .

will be showing club Fri,Sat,and Sunday of this week


----------



## mporter (May 4, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## camotoy (May 15, 2013)

still have 2 openings ...Will be at the club this sat  working and showing club to 2 people and sunday we will be working also..  DONT MISS OUT !!!

THANKS 
KERRY


----------



## camotoy (Jun 3, 2013)

we are full for 2013/2014


----------

